# 1966 Murray Wildcat



## OLDTIMER (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi everybody,
Could anyone advise on manufacturer and type of tires (front & rear) used on the above captioned bike.
I am a Schwinn guy and know very little about Murrays, Huffys, etc.
Curious to know if this year/model bike used a slick, knobby, etc.
Did they use one manufacturer....multiples...if so, any specific manufacturer..??? ..e.g. Carlisle, etc....
Thanks


----------



## Jamhud (Jul 30, 2019)

I can’t answer all of those questions but did come across the advertisement and a couple pics from a bike I haven’t gotten to yet.

Back tire is marked Million”?
Front tire marked Bridgestone.


----------

